

Building a Quant Finance Monte Carlo Engine in Haskell - cwre
http://boundedvariation.github.io/

======
fegu
Useful to see Monoid applied so naturally to a real world problem problem.

------
jtlienwi
Will the next financial crisis be caused by a Haskell space leak?

